# Price of IGU's



## bradt

I see that there are many folk from Minnesota (and familiar with local sources)  on the list so I will shoot out this quick question.

I have an IGU panel in a window that has the inner pane broken (big cracks) and need to replace it.  it is 24 by 48 inches (and looks to be 3/8 to 1/2 inch thick, I am guessing on that as I have not yet removed the pane)

What is an estimated cost for a replacement pane and more importantly, where can I find a source for it?  I have tried Google and most of the leads I find want me to replace the entire window.  This is a fixed pane in a casement assembly and I just want to fix the single broken pane.

I just need somewhere that can supply the IGU as I can install the replacement myself, I don't need/want anyone to do this for me.

Thanks in advance!

Brad


----------



## glennjanie

Welcome Brad:
I'm not from Minnesota but I'm sure you can take the measruements of the pane to a local lumber yard and special order the new pane. It is not a good idea to replace the inner pane only because the space between the glass needs to be evacuated, dried and permanently sealed to the divider strip. Otherwise, you will have condensation, frost and a smoky apperance between the layers.
Any window dealer will know how to order the complete glass unit, which you can then install in the present sash.
Glenn


----------



## Macattac

Some glass shops will be happy to make one up for you. If they try to sell you a window, hang up and call another.
Just to give you an idea, my company would sell that to you for $92.00 in clear, $118 LowE, $130 LowE/Argon.
Good Luck
Ed


----------



## bradt

Sweet!  Thank a ton!  The existing glass is clear so to be able to fix the window for around a hundred bucks is WAY better than what I was expecting to pay (I was starting to price windows; but that would have looked odd...).  I am so glad I happened upon this list as I do all  my own work around the house and this list seems to have a whole bunch of very knowledgeable people on it.  I'll wait patiently for the time I can chime in and help someone myself, (hint: home automation and networking...)

Thanks again!

Brad


----------



## samwsuh

Macattac said:


> Some glass shops will be happy to make one up for you. If they try to sell you a window, hang up and call another.
> Just to give you an idea, my company would sell that to you for $92.00 in clear, $118 LowE, $130 LowE/Argon.
> Good Luck
> Ed



Ed,

I live in Morris County, NJ. Do you have any shops to recommend or you're nearby?

Sam


----------

